# A surprise from my last litter



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Apparently my two silvers were related to my merle!
Their babies all looked solid, but this little lady was a sneaky merle and I almost gave her away today. :shock:










she has a roan patch on her right hip and a few really small ones elsewhere.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

She is stunning !!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Beautiful little mousie :!:


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you  Her parent's have the nicest ears and bodies of all my pet shop mice, which isn't saying a lot. I like them, though.


----------

